# Why do I worry



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just come back from walking this quarter of the village, with Motley of course, and it went very well, hardly limped, just a bit heavy footed.

Anyway up, I saw farmer Kurt, nobody in the village except Alex and Horst knew why I was away so long so I explained to him.

Before this he had commented about my cobble stone drive which is full of weeds even though I sprayed roundup not too long back. "Marco will come in the winter when there is nothing to do on the land and take them up and lay something more suitable for you -- cobbles are fine for younger people , but not for us old ones". My gast was flabbered, its a biggish drive plus a pathway around the house. "We can bury the stones in a big hole" he said.

I have Kurt, Marco x 2, Horst and Alex to help me so far, know doubt some more will pop up :hello1:. I need a few young women now to help with women stuff  .

I may hold a party in the garage at Christmas who knows, I can pack stuff down one end and cover it with material to hide it from view, oh the brain is working on all sorts now unfortunately the body is not responding as quickly. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dare not say anything Jan as you keep telling me off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I dare not say anything Jan as you keep telling me off.
> 
> Ray.


 If it´s something rude keep it to. yourself :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No. You tell me off if I reply on two forums.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No. You tell me off if I reply on two forums.
> 
> Ray.


No I don´t/ won´t honest *****.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummmmmm, promises, promises. xx


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

See, they want you to stay. You are important to them which is nice. The party sounds a great idea.

I thought I'd add this since you've asked a few times Jan. It's our house last night after I'd cooked dinner for friends on the terrace, all precautions observed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> See, they want you to stay. You are important to them which is nice. The party sounds a great idea.
> 
> I thought I'd add this since you've asked a few times Jan. It's our house last night after I'd cooked dinner for friends on the terrace, all precautions observed.


Wow, that looks fantastic Alan, now how long will it take me to get there? :laugh:

Entirely different design to my house, very hot country look, love the lighting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes great Alan. I assume the new build is finished now? Are all the tribulations with the builder solved?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'd take you around three days Jan. Anytime you like. Yes all done Ray, can't even remember what the problems were, there were a few minor ones, but then there always are. The builder is a mate of mine, has been for 10 years, and we're still the best of friends.

We designed it between the three of us, us and Joaquin the builder, with a helpful architect to commit it to paper. We are very pleased with it. It is small and practical. Particular attention was given to the lighting, there's far too much bright white light used around here. 

It has heat pump heating and air conditioning with the units mounted on the roof terrace so they can't be seen from the ground. Very pleased, spent plenty though, no stinting.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Or even skimping. 

Who knows I may one day be knocking on your door Alan. (You will know when coz I will need the address . )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want to see where we are we're on the CV11 between Alcanar and San Rafael del Rio a few kms from Ulldecona. That's all just inland a bit from Vinaros on the Med coast. W are just inside the northern edge of the Valencian Community and right next door to Catalunya. We have several very picturesque ranges of mountains which are nature parks just 8 or 10 Km inland behind us and the Med a similar distance in front. It's not a touristy area which why we're here.

Enough about us.

Are you happy to be home?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our son is looking to move to the Almeria area but slightly inland in the next year or two. So our trips to Portugal might divert or even change eventually.
I remember your indicated your nearest village Alan but omitted to make a note.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> If you want to see where we are we're on the CV11 between Alcanar and San Rafael del Rio a few kms from Ulldecona. That's all just inland a bit from Vinaros on the Med coast. W are just inside the northern edge of the Valencian Community and right next door to Catalunya. We have several very picturesque ranges of mountains which are nature parks just 8 or 10 Km inland behind us and the Med a similar distance in front. It's not a touristy area which why we're here.
> 
> Enough about us.
> 
> Are you happy to be home?


Oh yes I can see you now  > about 2,200 km.

I am extremely pleased to be home Alan, I´m no longer the person I used to be, the more the merrier, its fine for a while, but then I suddenly yearn to be on my own in my own surrounding that we chose to have and not other peoples choice.
My 2 three piece suits are comfortable, I know where everything is in my kitchen and I have everything easy to find and use there. Motley is also very pleased to be home, he tells me so in so many ways, this morning, the first morning at home, he jumped up on the bed when he knew I was awake and put his nose on my nose, he has never done that before, but it was as if he was saying, "isn´t it lovely to wake up in our place".
It´s too warm to do anything, but thats fine, he is wandering around the house to find cool spots.
Air conditioning would be nice, but is it worth the expense to me for just a few weeks a year, in fact this would be the first day I would have used it this year and if this thunderstorm I can hear in the distance arrives it will clear the air.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We aren't in a village Ray. Sort of equidistant from three though. Having also wintered in Portugal I can say that the weather here is better, it's not influenced by the Atlantic.



erneboy said:


> If you want to see where we are we're on the CV11 between Alcanar and San Rafael del Rio a few kms from Ulldecona. That's all just inland a bit from Vinaros on the Med coast. W are just inside the northern edge of the Valencian Community and right next door to Catalunya. We have several very picturesque ranges of mountains which are nature parks just 8 or 10 Km inland behind us and the Med a similar distance in front. It's not a touristy area which why we're here.
> 
> Enough about us.
> 
> Are you happy to be home?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> See, they want you to stay. You are important to them which is nice. The party sounds a great idea.
> 
> I thought I'd add this since you've asked a few times Jan. It's our house last night after I'd cooked dinner for friends on the terrace, all precautions observed.


Don'forget to send that photo to your BiL>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That would seem rather unfair Geoff. I will send some if they ever ask for them though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> That would seem rather unfair Geoff. I will send some if they ever ask for them though.


Is this some old earth being dug over from a few years back? I have a slight recollection.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think so Jan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are home, Jan, and with all those offers of help it helps to make you feel safe in the arms of a community. 

Alan, there is a dire need of an aire just about where you are for us snowbirds. What about it?

Ray, tell your son to look at Turre in his house hunt. We love it there. Not far from the coast but far enough to be non touristy. A nice community feel to it with the expat community and the Spanish working together to make the town better. If he likes it ask him to open a nice campsite within walking distance of town please? It would be very popular.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat, he is looking in that area but hasn't sold yet in Turkey. Had a few lookers but will rent initially before buying in Almeria.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Is this some old earth being dug over from a few years back? I have a slight recollection.


Yes jan, but it probably does not need raking over, anyway that is Ala'scall.

I just thought the photo illustrated Alan's *superior* ability to plan and build/renovate a house, which got unappreciated at the time.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There's a very good aire right next door Pat. Though it does get a bit busy at times. You'd be welcome here too if your fiver would fit in. I doubt it would though. Our RV can't get turned into our site with the trailer on due to the narrowness of the access road and the right angle turn to get in, but even if it did it's too long to turn round inside anyway. The site is plenty long enough the problem is that the road is narrow and the site is only 18m from to back.

Here's the aire. It is right next door. https://www.spaetzlefritz.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Yes jan, but it probably does not need raking over, anyway that is Ala'scall.
> 
> I just thought the photo illustrated Alan's *superior* ability to plan and build/renovate a house, which got unappreciated at the time.
> 
> Geoff


It's just that this is an open forum.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

erneboy said:


> See, they want you to stay. You are important to them which is nice. The party sounds a great idea.
> 
> I thought I'd add this since you've asked a few times Jan. It's our house last night after I'd cooked dinner for friends on the terrace, all precautions observed.


I LOVE this Alan. Can't change our design now but I do like our design too 

What was your thinking about lighting? We went with our electrician's recommendations on our renovation project but I hate them. Just as you say - all too white and bright! Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We both like low levels of light so we went for the same recessed ceiling lights both inside and out. In the main room we have three lots, left, right and the kitchen end. Thus we can have as little or as much as we feel is right. They are bright enough to allow us to read but they aren't blinding. 

We have sufficient.lighting in the kitchen ceiling augmented by lights under the cabinets. The under lighting is just bright enough to be useful but when the ceiling lights are off they give the kitchen a nice warm look, as though it is in stanby mode. Every ligh in the place is warm white, that makes a world of difference.

I had numerous arguments with the builder and the electrician who told me the lighting I wanted was nowhere near bright enough. I had wired a couple up and tried them in the van.

That photograph of the outside of the house didn't have the ceiling terrace lights on. They'd be useful for eating or reading, but otherwise we don't need them.

We are aiming for the minimum of clutter, but if we are short of light we can have a few standard lamps or table lamps. We don't want them because of clutter though. We started with what we thought was the mimimum knowing we could add if necessart. It's a lot easier than the other way round.

The restaurant next door has just gone bright white with far too many lights. It falls a long way short of being relaxing. It wasn't intended to but it will speed up throughput I'd say.

All our ceiling lights are 5w led.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just to add that you can nowget recessed LEDs that are dimmable although the (special) dimmer switches are not that cheap. If that's any help.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My niece has ones that have three levels of brightness. I think that lighting is so important in the mood of a home. Almost worth getting a specialist involved.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That aire looks very interesting Alan. Do people stay for long periods?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not many Pat. Though there's no problem doing so. We've stayed several winters, six months or so.

The owner doesn't seem to understand the concept of discounts for long stays. We had rather a good space though. In the video the RV partly hidden by the trees is us. We had all of that area to ourselves except when the place filled up. Some of the spaces are very narrow but there are a few spaceous ones too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*My little helper*

I ordered a brush cleaner and van/car shampoo today so next week we will give the van another clear.

Today he/Nick cut off a lot of tree growth and I did a bit of weed killing with my new battery operated hand spray which I pushed around on the sack barrow.

I also did a bit of plumbing, cleaning up the condensation overflow pipe, tick there was some sludge in there.

I wish I could get down on the floor because then I could also have a go at changing the thing under the sink that's blocked the water going to the dish washer. I will have to put out a few hints :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You will have to invite people in for a coffee and then apologise for the dirty crockery everywhere because the dishwasher is not working!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you done this sort of thing then >:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve always kept my dishwasher clean

But no longer could I get down 

Albert maybe could but his knees are no longer good

Which is why as he climbs ladders to clip the Ivy’s on the house To roof height 

I worry 

The apex our son in law deals with 

But the ivy covered house is something to see, the sparrows nest there and it’s beautiful

How much longer before it’s chopped down I don’t know

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The problem is not to do with the dishwasher itself

It´s this thing under the sink, I have no idea what its for, but its calked up and no water goes into the dishwasher.

As usual with the phone its fallen over.:frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It says it's a Bitron type 902: https://www.justanswer.com/uk-appliance/8h3tz-neff-dishwasher-bitron-902-water-inlet-valve.html

It's a water inlet seemingly and they may have a useful life and then need replacing.

More: https://www.vinden.nl/wss?q=bitron+type+902+aquastop


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

patp said:


> You will have to invite people in for a coffee and then apologise for the dirty crockery everywhere because the dishwasher is not working!


Me? No! I just was thinking along the lines of your neighbour seeing your cobblestones and kindly offering his help to replace them. If he/someone saw your plight with the dishwasher they might be similarly inclined to offer some help


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> It says it's a Bitron type 902: https://www.justanswer.com/uk-appliance/8h3tz-neff-dishwasher-bitron-902-water-inlet-valve.html
> 
> It's a water inlet seemingly and they may have a useful life and then need replacing.
> 
> More: https://www.vinden.nl/wss?q=bitron+type+902+aquastop


Thanks Alan, I thought in the night I can sit on a stool to take a good look and maybe work out how to take it off before I order a new one.

The whole lot , machine and valve, are about 13 years old, but had very little use really, it was only if we had visitors for a meal or I had done a lot of cooking and many pots to wash up that it´s been used.
I only discovered it didn't work after my 3 months away when I was cleaning all the bits out of the oven, deep fat fryer and all that kind of stuff. 
Mind you I managed to clean them by hand and haven´t used the fryer at all and the oven only for a few loaves of bread and a bit of baking, but whats the use of having it if I don´t ever use it, so it must be repaired
and I have to use everything until its full.
Where I have just been she uses the dish washer sometimes twice a day and always once a day, big family and many dropper inners:grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"I have no idea what its for, but its calked up and no water goes into the dishwasher".
*

This prevents your kitchen from being flooded if the dishwasher develops a leak.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Drew said:


> *"I have no idea what its for, but its calked up and no water goes into the dishwasher".
> *
> 
> This prevents your kitchen from being flooded if the dishwasher develops a leak.


Drew

Back in your box and stay there.


----------

